# The "pool" process gеt 100% of CPU



## yoojeen (Dec 5, 2017)

```
PID    USERNAME    THR      PRI NICE    SIZE      RES      STATE   C    TIME    WCPU    COMMAND
8680  root      9          103    0    5940M 77940K      CPU1    1    17:50  99.77%  pool
```

I have never seen such a process before. hangs already 20 minutes at 100% of CPU and does not disappear. what could it be?


----------



## yoojeen (Dec 5, 2017)

the process disappeared when i closed the sublime text 3. linux_base_c7 installed. can this be its process of linux_base?


----------

